# Wood Floor



## Raising the Bar (May 2, 2020)

I guess this is the right place to ask this question. 

A lady I know has a bathroom with a wood floor that she wants me to put a stand up shower in. Can I use those wood looking tiles and liquid nail them to the floor for where the shower goes? I was thinking I'd do that and then use a hole saw to drill a drain in and seal it all up with silicone. For the walls I want to use FRP. The lady is on fixed income so we have to do this cheap. But we want it good so the house will show well for when she tries to sell it in a few years or so.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, you’re in the wrong place. We’re professional painters. 

You could try the DIY Forum. 
For what it’s worth, I don’t think your plan is solid. You need green board or Schluter System or old fashioned mud bed (?) as a barrier or that wood floor might rot out. But I’m no plumber.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site.www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

This thread is now closed.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------

